# Recent digital newbie



## kpsmithuk (May 13, 2013)

Hi

I've been shooting for a few years now with an AV-1 35mm film body i was given and it's given me a lot of pleasure over the years and I'm turning out some half decent results, won't win comps but better than my point and shoot! 

I've recently made a sub £100 investment in a used EOS 20D. I know with an adapter i can use my FD mount lenses, i also have some minolta AF lenses I can use. 

The 20D seemed a reasonable compromise in terms of price and performance since I don't have the money to buy a 5D or 1D, more over if I did i probably wouldn't have to skill to justify the investment. 

I wanted to know if i picked a good body or not, it hasn't got a full sensor which concerns me as it's not really like for like 35mm to 35mm I was reading it will have a narrower depth of field. 

8MP should be plenty for me, im not making canvas prints or anything bigger than A3 type stuff so any more would probably be a waste? 

I don't know much about the xxD range but at the price it seemed a good opportunity to start in dslr photography and get some comparable results to my av-1.


----------



## jaomul (May 13, 2013)

I bought and really like the 20d. It is not as fancy as the newer models but well capable. It will do a3 at 200 pixels per inch which is fine for that size print taking into account view distance etc. Enjoy. Example from 20d below




iguana by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## kpsmithuk (May 14, 2013)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply.  Thats a pretty awesome picture.  Will have a look on my PC later easier than the phone! 

Looks like it will print fine on A4 which is the biggest I can print at home. Will try 200dpi and 300dpi. Should give me an idea of what to print at in future,  probably save me a lot of ink!


----------



## jaomul (May 14, 2013)

Dont get mixed up with dpi and pixels per inch. The dpi is a printer setting. Pixels per inch relates to the size a certain picture can be printed depending on the file size. For example the 8mp file from a 20d is approximately 3600 x 2400 pixels. This means if your file is printed at 300 pixels per inch that it can be printed 12 inches by 8 inches. If you print at 200 pixels per inch you can print 18 x 12 inches at a slight loss of detail, though it would be hard to tell unless you are viewing from very close


----------



## kpsmithuk (May 14, 2013)

Hi

Thanks again, think i have much to learn about digital photo's, back to being a grasshopper again! 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaomul (May 14, 2013)

You're welcome.  This is a good forum to learn. There are some very knowledgeable people post a lot of helpful stuff. Enjoy your new camera


----------



## kpsmithuk (May 25, 2013)

First shots with the fd mount lenses

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2963478

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

